# ePSXe Ver 1.9.25 Problem



## Limon (Nov 2, 2015)

Anyways, I'm trying to play Persona 2: IS on my ePSXe ver 1.9.25 and I keep on getting the 'recompile block too large' as an error. I was wondering if any other emulator users know how to fix this? I'm a complete newbie when it comes to this stuff. Sorry if I'm not allowed to post things like this or if this is the wrong form to do so.
EDIT: Problem solved! I don't think you can delete a form right?


----------



## Tao (Nov 2, 2015)

Have you played it before? I mean, this particular 'copy' of the game on ePSXe. Has it worked before?

Have you tried using another copy of it (the game)? It's usually the ROM you're using that's the problem when there's errors like that.

Have you tried playing it whilst running older version of ePSXe?


----------



## Limon (Nov 2, 2015)

I downloaded a different zip file of the game and did all of the processing and got it to work! Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Tao (Nov 2, 2015)

No problemo


----------

